# Bear got his CGC! A few pics!



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay Bear...got his CGC recently, but just now got a few good pics to share! We're applying to a therapy group, so I ordered the standard red vest to use when visiting.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

COngrats!! What a handsome dude! He looks very proud in his stylish red vest.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Bear looks gorgeous in his vest


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! LOVE the vest!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Bear is such a handsome boy. Everybody's gonna love seeing him come in.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Way to go Bear! :appl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Bear. You should both be proud of the accomplishment.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

great job!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats! That's quite an accomplishment! Good work, Bear!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Well done, Bear!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations ! Pretty snazzy looking vest ! Great pics !


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

You must be so proud. He looks very handsome in his new vest.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations Bear and Michelle! What a great accomplishment. Love the vest. Can't wait to hear the stories!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Way to go Bear Doggy:woot2: You do look great in your new vest. 

I am going to work on CGC for my buddy Tuff this fall.

Have fun and enjoy all of your new upcoming adventures!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats!!! Therapy work is so rewarding!!! He's going to make a lot of people happy!!


----------

